# Schaltanlage für Mexiko UL - IEC



## chris20jagd (29 Januar 2015)

Hallo.

Meine Firma hat schon mehrere gleiche Schaltanlagen für einen Kunden nach IEC Norm geplant. Jetzt möchte der Kunde dieselbe Anlage in Mexiko aufstellen. 
Wenn jetzt der Schrank nach IEC gebaut wird, werden wir da wahrscheinlich auf die Nase fallen. Ist es hinreichend, den Schaltschrank nach UL zu planen und zu bauen. Wir sind nicht UL zertifiziert, unser Schrankbauer schon. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Export nach Mexiko? Was ist zu beachten? Gibt es so eine Art Leitfaden?

lg


----------



## bluebird277 (30 Januar 2015)

Hi,

wir haben schon etliche Anlagen nach Mexico geliefert. Unser Kunde wollte nie eine Ausführung nach UL.

Das ist unsere Erfahrung. Das einzige Problem was wir haben neben der anderen Netzspannung, ist das das Stromnetz in Mexico zumindest da wo unsere Anlagen stehen nicht stabil ist. Das heißt viele komplett ausfälle und stark schwankende Netzspannung.

Gruß

bluebird


----------



## chris20jagd (30 Januar 2015)

Das heißt, dass der Aufbau der Schaltanlage, wie er in Europa üblich ist, dort auch akzeptiert wird? Dann müsste man nur die spannungsabhängigen Komponenten anpassen.

lg


----------



## bluebird277 (30 Januar 2015)

Ich kann hier nur von unseren Erfahrungen schreiben. Aber bei uns war es und ist nach wie vor so.


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Januar 2015)

Gibt es ein Pflichtenheft von eurem Kunden ?
Ansonsten ggf. *mit *dem Kunden eines erstellen / festlegen in dem der Punkt geklärt ist ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## chris20jagd (3 Februar 2015)

Wird noch gemacht. Wollte nur mal vorfühlen, und die gängige Praxis rausfinden. 
lg


----------



## DDU-1802 (28 Februar 2018)

Als Zertifzierungsinstitut haben wir die folgenden Erfahrungen gemacht: 
Für Mexiko gibt es für Maschien und Anlagen bzw. für Schaltschränke (noch) keine speziellen Normen (anders als für Haushalts-Elektronik). Häufig werden Maschinen die nach EN/IEC gebaut sind akzeptiert. Firmen aus USA die in Mexiko Werke unterhalten verlangen häufig die Einhaltung der NFPA 79 (USA) für die zu installierenden Maschinen (das sollte sich wie oben im Thread schon erwähnt aus dem Pflichtenheft ergeben). 
Mexiko hat übrigens den National Electrical Code (NEC oder auch NFPA 70) aus den USA mehr oder weniger unverändert übernommen.


----------

